# Perfect timing



## Pappy (Apr 9, 2017)

Someone waited awhile to get this photo perfect.


----------



## Chucktin (Apr 9, 2017)

Hoisted by it's own petard?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 4, 2017)

Must be a United Flight


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2017)

Love both of 'em!


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 5, 2017)

Wow! These are so good. I wish I could capture something like that,even by accident.


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 5, 2017)




----------



## hauntedtexan (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2017)




----------

